# Civil Service Question



## Dee (Jan 24, 2014)

Two tests ago I took the test and scored in the 90s. The town that I claimed residency in was hiring 4 reserve guys, so my card came and I signed and submitted it and was interviewed by the Department and was offered one of the Positions. I took the Physical and passed and when it was time to do the PAT I was injured at my full time job and was out of work with a rotator cuff injury that is now fine. My question is does anyone know if I have any recourse or am I eligible for employment? I realize it was a while ago but by returning the card and starting the process do I have any standing? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Dee said:


> Two tests ago I took the test and scored in the 90s. The town that I claimed residency in was hiring 4 reserve guys, so my card came and I signed and submitted it and was interviewed by the Department and was offered one of the Positions. I took the Physical and passed and when it was time to do the PAT I was injured at my full time job and was out of work with a rotator cuff injury that is now fine. My question is does anyone know if I have any recourse or am I eligible for employment? I realize it was a while ago but by returning the card and starting the process do I have any standing? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


In short, no. Hope you took the latest exam


----------

